# أرجو المساعدة (lego robot)



## اوتوو (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن مساعدتي في المعضله التاليه

أحتاج أن احرك روبوت بوجود الاشياء التالية

مصدرين ضوء موجهين الى الروبوت يبعدون مسافة مترين عن الروبوت ويبعدون عن بعضهم البعض متر واحد ...وعلى الروبوت ان يتحرك الى الامام حتى يقطع المسافه بين مصدرين الضوء ثم يتوقف

ممكن مساعدتكم؟...كم light sensors أستخدم وما هي طريقة عمل البرنامج؟


----------



## زرقة السماء (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ربما يكون حلي غبي قليلا ... بدون استخدام *light sensors* و بما انك تعرف موقع الربوت جيدا اجعله يمشي حتى مسافة مترين و بعدها يتوقف .

و باستخدام متحسس الضوء اتوقع ان بامكانك استخدام متحسس ضوء واحد فقط 

او طريقة اخرى باستخدم متحسس الالتراسونيك و هو ان تجعل هذا المتحسس موجها ليس الى الامام و لكن الى احد الجانبين و حالما يتحسس مصدر الضوء يتوقف او يمشي خطوتين زيادة و بعدها يتوقف .


----------



## zamalkawi (9 نوفمبر 2009)

هل يمكنك رسم مخطط (سكتش)


----------

